# Energizer..any substitue?



## bein_bein (Aug 17, 2008)

I am starting a batch of blueberry wine and the recipe calls for energizer. Is this different than nutrient? I have mixed all the ingredients except the yeast(and the energizer which I don't have..and the wine store is closed ). Plan was to pitch the yeast after 24hrs. Could I get some energizer and add it in the am then pitch the yeast in the pm?? Is there a substitute for energizer??? Thanks guys!!


----------



## oxeye (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't exactly know what the difference is, if any, between yeast nutrient and energizer.

The first recipe I made called for either 'nutrient or energizer.'

My LHBS only carries nutrient, so that is what I used then, and it is still what I use whenever energizer is called for.

So far as I have been able to tell, nutrient has worked perfectly well as energizer!

Cheer!

oxeye


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't answer your original question on energizers and nutrients (B vitimins I think) but you can wait to pitch the yeast as you suggested. The 24HR wait is to allow the K-meta to dissipate to a level that it won't adversely effect the yeast. Blueberry is sometimes tough to get started, hence the energizer.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 18, 2008)

Some yeast nutrient products contain Di Ammonium Phosphate (DAP) only. Other yeast nutrient products contain DAP plus other ingredients (eg Vitamin B, yeast hulls).

Some yeast energizer products contain DAP plus other ingredients (eg Vitamin B, yeast hulls). Other yeast energizer products contain only the additional ingredients.

Confusing? You betcha!! BTW the above thoughts come from being a retailer over the past 7 years and ordering yeat nutrient & energizer from various Canadian suppliers.

Steve

Steve


----------



## bein_bein (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I went out this morning and got some energizer from the supply store near me. The owner told me energizer is usually used for fruit wines instead of nutrient. So I added the energizer then about 10hrs later put the yeast in. The yeast package said to mix with warm water, wait 15min then add to the must. Previously I have just pitched the dry yeast on top of the must. Is one way preferred over the other??


----------



## cpfan (Aug 18, 2008)

Most kit instructions say to pitch the yeast on top of the must. The yeast instructions say to start in warm water.

The kit companies say that following the yeast instructions poorly will cause the yeast to fail. Pitching the dry yeast on the must seems to work.

Steve


----------



## bruno (Aug 19, 2008)

I was down in Whitehall, MI and picked up 5 pounds of fresh blueberries, then ran into the same problem you had - no enigizer. I ended up freezing the berries for a week until I could order the enigizer on line - started the wine last Saturday, looks great, bubbling away.


----------



## bein_bein (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's something I have not run into before in all my vast winemaking (batch #4) experiences  ...
The must is fermenting well but it's forming a 'cap'






as soon as I move the fruit or stir the must is starts to get active and bubble...






These pics were taken about 10 seconds apart. Should I remove this 'cap' so it can 'breathe' better???


----------



## cpfan (Aug 19, 2008)

BnB:

I'm no expert on fruit wine making, but my answer is NO.

BTW, you need a bigger primary. Hope you have this in a bathtub or other safe place.

Steve


----------



## bein_bein (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks cp, and yes it is in a tub  
My primary is actually a 7.9 gal primary. After 12lbs of blueberries I only added just under 5 gal of water ( the recipe called for 5 1/4 ). I knew it was going to be close  Hopefully I can make it work for this batch... 
Do they make a 9 or 10 gal primary??


----------



## oxeye (Aug 20, 2008)

MAN!!!

What happened!

Did somebody throw a red sock in with those white T-Shirts...or what?

 

oxeye


----------



## Luc (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there,

you state:
as soon as I move the fruit or stir the must is starts to get active and bubble...

this is normal.
As soon as you strir the cap or the must the dissolved CO2
will be released and therefore the must seems to get active.
But it is active all the time.
If the must would not be active anymore, there would be no
CO2 being made anymore and then the cap would sink
to the bottom.

I would however indeed in the future do 'this excersise' in a
larger primary.

Luc


----------



## bein_bein (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree Luc and CP on the larger primary. We went to the supply store the morning and got a 10 gal primary and transferred everything into that. Lots of room now...  
Still forming the 'cap' so everything must be working good!!


----------

